# Bathroom Add On/Remodel



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Let the beatings commence...

Remember fellas that have never posted pics of their work there will ALWAYS be haters. 

Lol


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Let the beatings commence...
> 
> Remember fellas that have never posted pics of their work there will ALWAYS be haters.
> 
> Lol


 I like those caps.

Where do you get 'em?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I like those caps.
> 
> Where do you get 'em?


 
thats what we use here, i like them.


btw nice job


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bottom picture, top left stack, looks like 1-1/2" pipe. Is that a wet or dry vent? looks good too. Level stacks are happy stacks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like it......

And yes I have work pics floating around here a few places.:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that pex! :laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

See that wasn't so bad, nothing but love, no haters yet.

I think those are "techno caps, that's what we have here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I like those caps.
> 
> Where do you get 'em?


Techno Caps

We get them locally at LCR "The Plumbing Warehouse"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Bottom picture, top left stack, looks like 1-1/2" pipe. Is that a wet or dry vent? looks good too. Level stacks are happy stacks.


That's a drain for a wash basin on the left side wall outside the bathroom. It's not 1 1/2 though it's 2"

This rough in is at a t shirt decal store... Well they do all kinds of decal work, company shirts, school sports shirts the whole nine.

The only wet vent I have is the 3" stubbed 
up, it's going to catch both my lavs.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

what piping material are you gonna use for water distrubution?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally, I like the yellow test caps 

We can't use 1 1/2" below slab here. I forgot once. Dammit.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Personally, I like the yellow test caps
> 
> We can't use 1 1/2" below slab here. I forgot once. Dammit.


Where's the 1 1/2?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> what piping material are you gonna use for water distrubution?


Copper


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's nice to have existing walls up to measure from as opposed to being out in a ditch with string lines....:thumbsup:

I hate sweating my butt off out in the hot sun trying to read a print with sweat dripping onto it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

where are you plumberman, dirt is too brown to be any further north than mandeville...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Copper


amen to that, i love using/working with copper.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's nice to have existing walls up to measure from as opposed to being out in a ditch with string lines....:thumbsup:
> 
> I hate sweating my butt off out in the hot sun trying to read a print with sweat dripping onto it.


For sure Tommy, been there before.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> where are you plumberman, dirt is too brown to be any further north than mandeville...


Monroe

Softest dirt I've ever dug in here!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's nice to have existing walls up to measure from as opposed to being out in a ditch with string lines....:thumbsup:
> 
> I hate sweating my butt off out in the hot sun trying to read a print with sweat dripping onto it.


thats for shure


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

good lookin work, how long did it take ya


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> good lookin work, how long did it take ya


Bust up and all?

Day and a half

Half day on rough.

I had to demo out old bathroom, water heater, copper and wall.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I like it......
> 
> And yes I have work pics floating around here a few places.:laughing:


Lol 


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Where's the 1 1/2?


You know...if I read your response to the question asked earlier, I'd have seen that you said it was 2".

:whistling2:

I've got to upload some pics of my week of digging...let you all beat on me for saying dumb stuff


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> You know...if I read your response to the question asked earlier, I'd have seen that you said it was 2".
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> I've got to upload some pics of my week of digging...let you all beat on me for saying dumb stuff


Got ya!

I edited after you posted about the 1 1/2. In my response to RSP I didn't say that is was 2".... Until you said that about the 1 1/2

It works the same here, smallest we run is 2"


----------



## jadplumber (Jun 22, 2011)

nice dirt to dig in. Some places here,chicago, are nothing but landfill with junk.


----------

